# So how come....



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

How come 'Rave's' coffee beans are so reasonably priced compared to other's


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Pretty sure this has been discussed on a previous thread if you do a search.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Here is one - hope it helps:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21000-Value-quality-roasters


----------



## noomi (Mar 24, 2015)

I do like revelation and spirit is good too. My local café or coffee shop Freedom in Windsor does it. I think they have revelation as standard and organic spirit as an option.


----------

